# Why men are happier



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

WHY MEN ARE HAPPY
Men Are Just Happier People-- 
Your last name stays put. 

Wedding plans take care of themselves. Chocolate is just another snack. 
You can never be pregnant. 
Car mechanics tell you the truth. 
The world is your urinal. 
You never have to drive to another petrol station restroom because this one is just too icky. 
You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt. 
Same work, more pay. 
Wrinkles add character. 
People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them. 
New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet. 
One mood all the time.

Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat. 
You know stuff about tanks and engines. A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase. 
You can open all your own jars. 
You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.

Your underwear is £4.95 for a three-pack. Three pairs of shoes are more than enough. You never have strap problems in public. 
You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes. 
Everything on your face stays its original colour. 
The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades. 
You only have to shave your face and neck.

You can play with toys all your life. 
One wallet and one pair of shoes -- one colour for all seasons. 
You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look. 
You can "do" your nails with a pocket knife.. 
You have freedom of choice concerning growing a moustache.

You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives on December 24 in 25 minutes.

No wonder men are happier.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

LOL.
"You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes. "

So true. 

But the main reason men are happier is because they DON'T have to be married to men! (unless they're gay and live in one of a few select states.)


----------



## vikefan (Jan 20, 2008)

Men are happier because women are sexier!


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

Happiness is a state of mind.It doesn't matter whether you are a man or woman.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That's freaking hilarious. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> That's freaking hilarious. :lol:


Of course...because its so true....


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

vikefan said:


> Men are happier because women are sexier!


I'll drink to that:goodjob:


----------

